# Mac brushes vs. Sigma brushes



## EllenZ (Jul 20, 2013)

I keep hearing how fantastic Sigma brushes are and for the price I really want to try a few. I was wondering if anyone knows which Sigma brush would be the closest to the Mac 242 brush?  Also if anyone has any suggestions for MUST have Sigma brushes (especially eye shadow brushes) I would appreciate it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 23, 2013)

The 242 doesn't really have a dupe in Sigma's range.  The one Sigma brush I recommend hands-down is the F80. In terms of eye brushes, you may want to check out the E45 (equivalent to limited edition 226) and, perhaps, the E35 (equivalent to the discontinued MAC 222).


----------



## EllenZ (Jul 27, 2013)

Apparently the E55 that is the closest to the Mac 242. I just ordered it along with the E40. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 30, 2013)

Whoever told you that has no idea what they're talking about. There is NO Sigma dupe for the 242. The closest thing is the E60, and that's closer to the 249 than the 242.  The E55 is nothing like the 242. E55 has natural bristles and is fluffy; 242 has longer bristles than the E55, and is much flatter and stiffer. (I own the E55.)


----------



## EllenZ (Jul 31, 2013)

I think perhaps the person didn't present the E55 as a dupe to the 242 but more as a replacement.  I was told the E55 is a great brush for packing color on the lid and that is exactly what I'm looking for.  Hopefully ill feel the same way when I receive it.  I appreciate your opinion and advice


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 31, 2013)

Ah, okay! That would make more sense, then.


----------



## babyjane (Aug 6, 2013)

Sigma's Pencil E30 Brush I would say is a must have! Its great for applying shadows on the bottom lash line, cut crease and to deepen up the outer third.


----------



## EllenZ (Aug 7, 2013)

Great thank you.  I received the E55 and E40 and I love them both. I cant wait to order more. I'll put the E30 on my list.


----------

